# Always Maltese



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about Always Maltese? They have 4 female maltese available for $1500.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I replied, Lexi's Mom, before I read your other post. Never mind........


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

After thinking about it more I decided it is just not the right time. I'm so busy in June. I'm out of town every weekend in June. It is just not the right time for me.

But if anyone else is interested the puppies are adorable. Always Maltese: Available Puppies


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmm. I looked at those puppies and they are all the same puppy! They couldn't even take a picture of each one? Smells to me.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@May 25 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Hmmmm.  I looked at those puppies and they are all the same puppy!  They couldn't even take a picture of each one? Smells to me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65085*


[/QUOTE]
They all look different to me.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 25 2005, 11:35 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look different to me.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65087
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too....In fact, I am coveting the second pup....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angus+May 25 2005, 10:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Me too....In fact, I am coveting the second pup....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65090
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah. It is a really good price too. I'm very tempted but it just isn't the right time. My trip to San Diego is coming up in a few weeks. My dad would KILL ME if he had to watch Lexi and a new puppy for 9 days.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe Sher's Catcher came from Always Maltese. She talked about her positive experience with them a bit on the thread about the homemade playpens since thats where she got the plans. You might want to read that thread or pm her.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

They all looked different to me. I like the last one.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

They all look different to me but don't have the look I like







Maybe I am too picky.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 25 2005, 01:08 PM
> *They all look different to me but don't have the look I like
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Interesting...can you elaborate? What is "the look" you like? I'm just curious and I'd like to learn!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

hehe her nibbler, right?







Hes got a look I like too









But I also love the last one of these 4. Cuuuute


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I think the last one looks like Jongee SO CUTE!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I would love to get Lacey a little sister but hubby says no. I keep telling him there are degrees of "no" and he knows I will work him down to a yes. The second one reminds me of Lacey as a puppy. So cute.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@May 25 2005, 02:28 PM
> *I think the last one looks like Jongee SO CUTE!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65154*


[/QUOTE]

She does! You're right!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I think Catcher is Always Maltese. They are the ones with the pen's made out of closet shelving that K/C's mom has been talking about


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

i like the last one too!!!! she is adorable!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I think Catcher was bred by Tonia Holibaugh (not sure if the spelling is right) and for some reason I can't remember the name of her breeding program - but I don't think its Always Maltese.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

She will have to tell you if it is always maltese, but it wasnt Tonia. She does talk about her alot though so I could see why you would think so


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@May 25 2005, 05:26 PM
> *I think Catcher was bred by Tonia Holibaugh (not sure if the spelling is right) and for some reason I can't remember the name of her breeding program - but I don't think its Always Maltese.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65232*


[/QUOTE]


Tonia is Rhapsody Maltese out of TX. I don't think Catcher is out of there. 
j


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OK guys... I just got back in town from my Orlando trip... and I'll clear this up...

I got Catcher from Veronica at Always Maltese. I admire Tonia's (Rhapsody Maltese) babies so much but the puppies she had at the time were too small... I wanted one that would mature to at least 7 pounds and she didn't have any last year when I was looking.

Catcher is not from the parents of either group of puppies that are for sale now. Catcher's sire is CH E-Z Doz It, whose photo is on the Always site. I don't believe they were misrepresting their puppies by showing photos of the same puppy for all. They have always been "big" on taking cute photos and I have no reason to doubt their truthfulness now.

I had a wonderful experience with Veronica. I couldn't have asked for a more pleasant experience. She is a lovely lady who speaks very intelligently and she cares very much about her babies. I think she was more worried about Catcher's flight (one hour) than I was. She sent me 8 pages of info and instructions as soon as I paid my deposit. She did everything possible to make my experience a pleasant one. 

All else being equal, I wanted a breeder I felt comfortable talking to and who communicated well. Always is not a famous breeding program but I could not ask for a more wonderful dog than Catcher.

In fact, while I was in Orlando, I had one housesitter during the day and one who came at 7:00 pm and spent the night and when I called to ask her how everything went, she just gushed on and on about Catcher and what a love he was. (And she is a "cat person".) 

If anyone has any further questions, feel free to PM me.....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh kristi.. couldn't you ask the breeder to keep her a few extra weeks!? that last girl is soo cute


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@May 25 2005, 01:28 PM
> *I think the last one looks like Jongee SO CUTE!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65154*


[/QUOTE]
hhahahaha yeah it does kinda look like Jong-ee

but jongee is prettier!!! hahaha jk!!!

cute puppy!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> but jongee is prettier!!![/B]


lol.... not w/ her new 'haircut'!!














just kidding, you know i think jongee is gorgeous


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 25 2005, 10:11 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



but jongee is prettier!!!

Click to expand...

*lol.... not w/ her new 'haircut'!!














just kidding, you know i think jongee is gorgeous








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65362
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love her new haircut!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 12:11 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



but jongee is prettier!!!

Click to expand...

*lol.... not w/ her new 'haircut'!!














just kidding, you know i think jongee is gorgeous








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65362
[/B][/QUOTE]
puhhahahah !!! u so funny!!!! 




> _Originally posted by Lani_@May 26 2005, 12:17 AM
> *I love her new haircut!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

heeeheee Lani, ur so nice !!!! i cant wait till i see Princess in person this sat. !


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I really, really thought about this yesterday. I was VERY tempted to try and get one but it just is not the right time for me to get a puppy. Here is my schedule for June:
June 2-5 going to visit my aunt & uncle
June 10-19 going to San Diego; Grandpa is watching Lexi and would kill me if I had a new puppy
June 24-26 going home for cousin's graduation party
July 1-4 going to visit aunt & uncle again

I'm out of town every single weekend from June 1 thru July 4. I think I'm going to wait for one of the breeders that is in my area to have a puppy. By the time I add in shipping cost or a plane ticket the Always Maltese puppies are almost the price of a puppy around here. Heck if I flew down and back in 1 day the ticket would cost $700.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are the puppies ready to go now? (They looked big to me) If not, maybe if the other breeders don't have females Always Maltese can be a back up.

I think you are making a wise decision to go with your local breeders. It's still best to see them in person, plus having local support for the life of this puppy is one of the main reasons to get a puppy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 26 2005, 08:51 AM
> *Are the puppies ready to go now? (They looked big to me) If not, maybe if the other breeders don't have females Always Maltese can be a back up.
> 
> I wonder why she has 4 females available? Usually good breeders will have most, if not all their puppies spoken for before they are even born, especially the females. I wonder if she had deals fall through?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
All four puppies are ready to go May 30. I think I would just feel more comfortable with a local breeder. I like to know what I'm getting. Heck I don't even buy stuff off the internet unless I know exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 26 2005, 09:17 AM
> *Heck I don't even buy stuff off the internet unless I know exactly what I'm getting.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65435*


[/QUOTE]

i would hate to buy something (a puppy, shoes, anything) and have it be not what i expected, so i understand why you're not buying one of the girls











> wonder why she has 4 females available? Usually good breeders will have most, if not all their puppies spoken for before they are even born, especially the females[/B]


i wondered about that too.. maybe they are spoken for, and she just hasnt updated her website?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+May 26 2005, 10:28 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would hate to buy something (a puppy, shoes, anything) and have it be not what i expected, so i understand why you're not buying one of the girls











> wonder why she has 4 females available? Usually good breeders will have most, if not all their puppies spoken for before they are even born, especially the females[/B]


i wondered about that too.. maybe they are spoken for, and she just hasnt updated her website?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65441
[/B][/QUOTE]

I check her site quite often and this is the first time I've seen so many puppies. Perhaps she had 8 and is down to the last 4 ? I checked about a two weeks ago and the site mentioned puppies but there were no photos. 

I think it is a myth that the "good" breeders always have a waiting list... if that were the case, then Tonia at Rhapsody wouldn't have puppies available on her site. She has them quite often. She has some males that will be available in June on the site now. And Chrisman wouldn't be advertising on Petfinder. Same with Divine... they had a male puppy advertised on their site a couple weeks ago. When I was looking for a puppy last year a lot of the well-known breeders had puppies available, they were just going to be in the 5-6 pound range and I wanted a little larger one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ooops, double post....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

***


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Three of the girls are from one sire but two dams and one is from another sire and dam so there are three litters here, apparently. The sire called "Boo Boo" has a nice pedigree..... You can see it by clicking on this link:http://www.alwaysmaltese.com/Boo-Boo/A3814.htm

They are not a famous breeder.... they are a good breeder with very reasonable prices and a sound breeding program. I got Catcher for $950 just before they raised their prices, but even their new prices are reasonable.... Most of their sires are champions but the dams are not, even though there are lots of champions in their pedigrees.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are their prices now comparable to the so-called "high end" show breeders now?
Her parents are beautiful.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually, their prices are still lower... especially for females.... 

The top tier are around $1,500-$2,500 for males and $2,500-$3,000 and up for females. Always is $1,250 for males and $1,500 for females.... So, I think they are a pretty good value.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

And Catcher's priceless, right?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i agree - it is a good value. cuz like.. who says the parents have to be champions to have beautiful pups?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 26 2005, 03:50 PM
> *And Catcher's priceless, right?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65683*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, you're too funny... Like the MasterCard ad?!  

"A female Maltese for $1,500 is a great value..... Your own sweet baby..... priceless"


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I know someone who has a puppy from Always Maltese. They have been very pleased and the price is very reasonable for females.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

First, let me say that I have no personal knowledge of this breeder; however, given the first hand report from one of our respected members, I have a real problem with a few of the last posts, as well as some of the first when it was implied that the same picture for four pups was being used.
It's a shame that some of yours posts are negative without your having any personal knowledge of this breeder, or breeding in general. 
The answers as to why she might have four pups available is easy to understand, if you look at it with more knowledge.
First, on her site, at least eight or ten adults are shown. Anyone who has experience breeding knows that when one comes in season, it is not uncommon for a good percent of the group to follow. For instance, I had four dogs out of six in season last month. One was pregnant, and the other is spayed. I had to make a choice as to whether I would breed none, one, two, or what. If this woman knows her dogs, and she knows that some might be in season only once a year, or she might be planning to retire one after this breeding, she might choose to breed several at a time. For you who lived in dorms or sorority houses, did you ever notice how many girls had their period at the same time? 
Now, let's assume those three dogs had an average of three pups each. She is down less than 50% on those listed for sale. Some of her dogs look larger, so it's conceivable that she had even more pups. Females are very easy to sell. She might choose to wait to list them when they are ready to go. I can see reasons for doing this. At this point, she can choose what she might want to keep, and she can have a lot less headaches fooling with folks who want to come every week to play with the pups, want pictures every few days, etc. I'll bet those four, at that price were gone in two days, if their references checked out. The pedigree was good on the male, and the pups looked good to me. 
She is not the only breeder who waits to list the pups, especially females, when they are ready to go. 
As for the waiting list, some people don't like to fool with one that gets too long because the dogs do move so fast when you are ready to sell them. I have a very limited website, yet I get a minimum of two requests for pups a day. She probably has more exposure, so I'll bet she gets many more in a day.
Now, while I'm on my soapbox: Someone had mentioned on another thread that it would be nice if there were some good breeders to join this site. I can see why they don't want to. People with little knowledge and a lot of opinions take care of that. If there was some way for some of you to experience the whole process of breeding for one year, you would have a lot more respect for good breeders. I'm not talking about puppymills or back yard breeders. You would learn what is involved in acquiring good dogs, the length of time one must care for them, show them, etc. prior to a breeding, then the care that is required to raise the pups for up to twelve weeks. People who do this on a small scale do it purely for the love of the breed as there sure isn't any money in it. In fact, if you want to do it, you had better have a good job to support your breeding.
Heather is on another site I'm on, and there has been a discussion about how hard it is to get a good pup. Some of this is due to some attitudes on these sites. Since joining this site, I've known of pups available--nice pups from very reputable breeders at reasonable prices, but these folks don't want to sell to anyone who is on these sites because some of you go off half cocked and they fear being trashed by ignorance, in the words of one.
I know there will be some negative rebutal about this, but I do want to say that prior to sending this post, it was read to more than one breeder I consider to be very reputable, and the opinions stand for them too.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lucylou...

i'm not sure if i was one of those who you were referring to; if so, i apologize. as someone with a limited knowledge of the breeding world, i found it natural to wonder about availability, etc. i don't believe i ever said there was anything wrong with it, just that i was surprised because most of the breeders i've encountered rarely have 4 pups available. however, after reading your post, i can understand your point.. perhaps some of us are a little too quick to judge.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 11:16 PM
> *lucylou...
> 
> i'm not sure if i was one of those who you were referring to; if so, i apologize. as someone with a limited knowledge of the breeding world, i found it natural to wonder about availability, etc. i don't believe i ever said there was anything wrong with it, just that i was surprised because most of the breeders i've encountered rarely have 4 pups available. however, after reading your post, i can understand your point.. perhaps some of us are a little too quick to judge.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65925*


[/QUOTE]

I wasn't referring to anyone in particular. I was just frustrated at the tone this thread took twice. Until you walk in a breeders shoes, you give them some slack.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Lucylou:

That was very well stated and makes a WHOLE lot of sense...it cleared up many things I had been questioning/wondering. It IS a shame though that better breeders are fearful (for lack of a better word) to sell from people they know are from sites like this, but it SO makes sense. We do ask about people and put our thoughts and experiences on the forum for the whole world to see. I can TOTALLY see their points now you say it and don't blame them. If ONE person was not pleased with ONE little thing, they could trash them and word gets around fast, and then their reputation is marred...it is kinda sad. Even looking back at this thread and the questions/assumtions that were made just from looking at a website, without knowing things for sure. Ok, I am rambling-I am not awake yet, but I just wanted to say







THANKS!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LucyLou....Well said and great points. Thanks for taking the time to post your insightful thoughts.

Also, something everyone may not realize is that Google and other engines pick up our posts. So, if you key in "Bla Bla Maltese" in to a search, some of our posts will show up (out of context) for the world to see. I try to keep this in mind, when I post, especially if it is about a business, breeder, etc. 

Even though this is a totally open and uncensored forum... and that is good..... we do have to take responsibility for what we say and make sure that we do not speculate or speak out of ignorance regarding things that could hurt a person, business, breeder, and the like.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 27 2005, 06:41 AM
> *Lucylou:
> 
> That was very well stated and makes a WHOLE lot of sense...it cleared up many things I had been questioning/wondering. It IS a shame though that better breeders are fearful (for lack of a better word) to sell from people they know are from sites like this, but it SO makes sense.  We do ask about people and put our thoughts and experiences on the forum for the whole world to see. I can TOTALLY see their points now you say it and don't blame them. If ONE person was not pleased with ONE little thing, they could trash them and word gets around fast, and then their reputation is marred...it is kinda sad. Even looking back at this thread and the questions/assumtions that were made just from looking at a website, without knowing things for sure. Ok, I am rambling-I am not awake yet, but I just wanted to say
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm not good awake either. I do know breeders lurk on this and "the other" forum. Wouldn't it be a shame if Always Maltese was one of them here? I would be embarassed for this forum.
If I came across a little strong last night, sorry. The point I was trying to make, about this or anything else is that we need to be careful what we write unless we have facts. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but it's just that. Unfortunately when it is printed for all the world to see, some might not know whether it is based on education or assumption.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Well said and I completely agree...badmouthing any business on the net can be so harmful and damaging. Unless you have specific and first hand knowledge, it's best not to speculate because there can be really destructive ramifications.

And for the record, Always Maltese only has one of the four pups left as of this morning....


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Well said LucyLou. This thread has been bothering me since yesterday...I am glad to know that I was not the only one who had issues with the tone this thread was taking. I know K/C's mom was put in an awkward position...I'm sorry if any of us put you on the defensive. I can also speak from firsthand knowledge...breeders DO lurk on these forums and they know what is being posted about them. Sometimes I feel like we are so focused on finding red flags that we lose sight of the big picture. JMO.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Very well said LucyLou, I couldn't agree with you more. I also agree with Pippins mom about being focused on red flags but I want to add to that, it is sometimes forgotten that what can be seen as a red flag may have a perfectly reasonable and true explanation. This goes back to knowning all the facts before passing judgement.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 27 2005, 08:52 AM
> *Very well said LucyLou,  I couldn't agree with you more.  I also agree with Pippins mom about being focused on red flags but I want to add to that,  it is sometimes forgotten that what can be seen as a red flag may have a perfectly reasonable and true explanation.  This goes back to knowning all the facts before passing judgement.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66011*


[/QUOTE]

I think we need to use this experience to not only address posts about breeders, but about any topic.
I do want to share two stories with you to show you how damaging internet gossip can be.
I have a dear friend who is a good, responsible hobby breeder with five or six dogs. I think she had two litters last year. She gives one pup from every litter to someone who can't afford to buy one. She has been slandered on some of the talk sites for her breed, as well as at shows, etc. This all started as a result of someone selling some of her dogs to another breeder. From there, my friend got her start. Now this person doesn't want it known that she sold with full registration, and not on a show contract. She also lives close to my friend, and while this breeder who is causing the trouble has two buildings for her dogs, she is so petty that she doesn't want anyone else to have a sale. She is the one who has started and caused all the problems. She engaged another breeder who is far from reputable who picked up on it. This has just about broken my friend's heart. She takes great pride in her dogs, how they are raised, and what they can produce, yet she can't get past this because this woman keeps it stirred up. This is factual information. Anyone else who tries to get a start with breeding this type dog in her area faces some of the same problems. The truth is never heard, as this woman is out there spreading such stories as that my friend is a puppymill with over 100 dogs. As I stated, she has five or six, and she had two litters last year.
Second, on another Maltese list within the last few days, someone posted a "poor me" type post slandering the breeder. Only thing is that breeder is on the same list, and she was able to tell the other side of the story, which was totally different. In fact, she even told of the person having one of her dogs for show that she had not paid for and refused to return.
As I was growing up, my father always told me that if I could find anything with one side, he would give me a dollar. That was big money then as that was the sum of my weekly allowance. I kept looking, but guess what, almost 50 years later, I still haven't found it.
Faye


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@May 27 2005, 10:13 AM
> *As I was growing up, my father always told me that if I could find anything with one side, he would give me a dollar.  That was big money then as that was the sum of my weekly allowance.  I kept looking, but guess what, almost 50 years later, I still haven't found it.
> Faye
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66038*


[/QUOTE]


I like that I may have to use that sometime if you don't mind.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I like that I may have to use that sometime if you don't mind.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66040
[/QUOTE]

Sure, go ahead. My three grew up hearing it, and I'm sure my grandchildren will too.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@May 27 2005, 07:05 AM
> *I'm not good awake either.  I do know breeders lurk on this and "the other" forum.  Wouldn't it be a shame if Always Maltese was one of them here?  I would be embarassed for this forum.
> If I came across a little strong last night, sorry.  The point I was trying to make, about this or anything else is that we need to be careful what we write unless we have facts.  Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but it's just that.  Unfortunately when it is printed for all the world to see, some might not know whether it is based on education or assumption.<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65986*


[/QUOTE]

I agree


----------

